# stop drinking



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Well, I have made a goal to exercise 5 times a week, and that one pretty much crashed and burned... but i'm gonna start doing it again. 

This goal may actually be tougher than the exercise one. On the weekends I always drink. With roomates, friends, b/f... .and we drink a LOT! Shots, hard liquor, beer, wine... etc...

I am going to try to cut back on my drinking. I am going to try this for 2 weeks and see how I do. I am only allowing myself 6 drinks a week (3 on friday and 3 on sat.) This prolly makes me sound like an alchoholic, b/c 6 drinks a week is still a lot to some people... but this is a good goal for me. I'll see how I do after this weekend. It could be bad cuz there is a party on Friday, and I also got invited to go to happy hour after work. yikes.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi gflores! Friday, I did not stick to my drinking goal : ( BUT Sat I didn't drink at all. 

This weekend will be better I hope... its really hard tho..


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

I only drink socially. I'd like to stop drinking altogether, but I'm afraid that would cut off what little social interaction I have. I'm thinking of starting Paxil again. If I do, that may be the motivation for me to quit.


----------



## skigirl81 (Nov 12, 2004)

That is exactly why it is hard for me to stop. It is the only way I can relax and have fun in a group of people. 

I don't like it 'cuz I smoke cigarettes and then feel like crap the next day. Last weekend I drank a lot both Fri. and Sat. Prolly will this weekend too. *sigh*


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

yeah, social drinking is pretty much the only time I'll drink. Of course, now, I'm not social at all, so I hardly ever drink. But when I did, it made it very difficult to quit smoking, because my inhibititions were lowered. 

Anyway, I haven't smoked in about 5 years. So being anti-social can be a good thing. :banana

I know that if I somehow became social again, and hung out with peeps every weekend, then I'd probably start drinking more and smoking again. :mum I guess I need new people to hang out with. Maybe an old ladies knitting group. (no offense to either) :b


----------



## Lil' Pimpin? (Jun 14, 2006)

I PROMISE YOU, the second you get into an exercise routine though, it lowers your anxiety. I come home from a long mtbike ride and am actually happy to go around and do errands and stuff. Exercise has done more for me than the meds. And there's nothing wrong with getting in shape and being a little hotter, we all are happier when we're looking better. (Especially us SA'ers) It's unfortunate but booze has been the answer for me for a long time. I'm just in the first stages of help for my ailment. Unfortunately booze and my meds aren't best buds.  And my doctor's not too happy about my decision to disregard his advice.


----------

